# The Goobimama Tutorial Archives! (Totally Fixed!)



## goobimama (Jun 21, 2005)

Well, you asked for it, and now you got it! The Goobimama Tutorial Archives are ready. All of the tutorials posted here at the Think Digit Forum, compiled into one single file.

With an HTML based navigation, finding your favourite tutorial is just a click away. (Maybe I should get into advertising....)

Download the 1.5 MB .zip file:
*www.geocities.com/hazwasteindia/goobimama.zip

RAPIDSHARE DOWNLOAD:
*rapidshare.de/files/2543632/goobimama.zip.html

Hope you have a nice time practicing the tutorials and if you have any problems whatsoever, don't hesitate to drop me an email....

If this doesn't work, then I better go buy a gun (...shoot some ducks..)

Milind Alvares AKA Goobimama.

[I hope the mods don't have a problem with me posting an external link...]


----------



## whim_gen (Jun 21, 2005)

Oopsie

geocities says link aint available.


----------



## krishnansurya (Jun 21, 2005)

Dead link.plz verify it.I am eagerly waiting for it.


----------



## Biplav (Jun 21, 2005)

plz check the link. not working.
me waiting too


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Jun 22, 2005)

Dead link Goobi.Please look in to it.


----------



## cheetah (Jun 22, 2005)

Gr8 work goobi bt link is dead


----------



## goobimama (Jun 22, 2005)

Whoops. Sorry guys, I don't know what happened. When i tried it I got the file, but now it seems to have gone dead.....will do something about it, 'shure'....


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 22, 2005)

maybe you could use rapidshare or megaupload if geocitites isn't working


----------



## goobimama (Jun 22, 2005)

I got to the problem. All you have to do is copy paste the url or better still, just type the entire link into your download manager and it should download. If it doesn't still, then I will host it on another web server (personal)....


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 22, 2005)

nope, not working on free fownload manager


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Guys just Right Click on the link and choose "Save Target As" . That should solve your problem.

@ Goobimama - 

 the link isn't dead it's just that it isn't opening automatically in the browser but right clicking on it solves the prob.


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow what an awesome compilation dude!!!!!!!

Guess I am going to burn it all of within the next few days.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Jun 22, 2005)

Still didn't work for me....


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 22, 2005)

Someone just download it and re-upload it on Rapidshare. Better still, Goobi, you do the job! After all, it's your tut, so you get to do the honors!


----------



## whim_gen (Jun 22, 2005)

Yaaay!
Merci Goobimama


----------



## plasmafire (Jun 22, 2005)

plz rar it goobi..i cant d/l zip files..the size will reduce a bit too.


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 22, 2005)

i still can't.

BTW, i found a good place to publish files but you'll have to publish under cc licence

www.archive.org


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 22, 2005)

unlike rapidshare, download is direct, no time waiting or ads


----------



## banned2wise (Jun 22, 2005)

*www.geocities.com/hazwasteindia/goobimama.zip was checked by w3c linker which is used to check links .

It states link is dead/broken.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 22, 2005)

I've done it. I've pulled the very final last straw. If this doesn't solve the problem, then I might as well join a hermit in the mountains....maybe shoot some ducks...


----------



## banned2wise (Jun 22, 2005)

Mirror for the file @ megaupload.com



> *www.megaupload.com/?d=185X5ZXG



Enjoy


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Jun 22, 2005)

I have downloaded the file goobimama.zip (1.45 MB) .    Will be uploading it to Rapidshare soon for the benefit of you all.


----------



## gamefreak14 (Jun 22, 2005)

Well...The rapidshare link works fine...
All you have to do is copy paste the link in ur browser, and click "Free" wait for the counter to count down, and there you have your link.
Btw, rapidshare does not support download managers, unless you are a premium member.
No offence to banned2wise's megaupload link...Megauploads servers are always full and there is a chance of your download stopping midway. Rapidshare is the best.
Anyway, thanks a lot goobi!


----------



## digen (Jun 22, 2005)

Cool compilation.Incase if you you want I can host it on my private hosting for FREE.


----------



## bluediamond (Jun 26, 2005)

not wrokin in flashget too..


----------



## goobimama (Jun 26, 2005)

uh...Mr Blue, it clearly states in the rapidshare download thing that *download managers are not allowed* so I guess its the highway then...


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 26, 2005)

Excellent Work goobimama. You rock as well as your tuts. Just downloaded them and they are great.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Jun 27, 2005)

goobimama if i download all tutorials of your from this site do i have to download  zip file

i mean did it contians any new files that has not been posted here

also tell if in further u make more tutorial will u put all files once again including new ones
or seperate zip files for new tutorials 
so we dont have to download all old files again

just like norton antivirus update file keeps increasing in size that includes all previous definations

i am asking this because i have dial up connection so i cannot download same file for new tutorials if u made

thanks bye


----------



## Biplav (Jun 27, 2005)

great work goobi!!!
and thanx for coming up with this archaiving thing.
man its so nice to see ppl take the pain and do work for others


----------



## goobimama (Jun 28, 2005)

@ Amit, I haven't yet though aboutl releasing an update to the Archives in the near future, so I'm just chilling right now. when the time comes, I will come up with an update and also a full new version.

About them tutorials, I think all of them are up on the forum so you wont miss any. But hey, 1.5 MB isn't that much, even on dial-up....


----------



## rk_patnaik (Aug 8, 2005)

i was late!! thanks gobimama for the wonderful tut ...   downloading now from rapidshare link..


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 8, 2005)

cyberia.in said:
			
		

> nope, not working on free fownload manager



Not fownload but frownload, as i cant download it even via firefox, goobimama plz check again..


----------



## rk_patnaik (Aug 8, 2005)

why this link isnt working for some of u??  it works fine here.. and yeah me too  on firefox.

Note: dont use any download managers for rapidshare links.

and if u on dial-up dont go for downloading large files..


----------



## tuXian (Aug 9, 2005)

downloading without any prob from Geocities


----------



## mariner (Aug 10, 2005)

working fine from rapidshare.

good job goobimama !!!!!!!


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 11, 2005)

goobimama said:
			
		

> I've done it. I've pulled the very final last straw. If this doesn't solve the problem, then I might as well join a hermit in the mountains....maybe shoot some ducks...



Not able to download from any of the links 

goobimama don't become a hermit . Just read the geocities terms. You can't allow direct downloads. A page must first load giving a link. Otherwise, how will geocities earn money? They need to ensure that their ads get displyed  Downlaods may be a problem at geocities.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 11, 2005)

@ tuxfan: I think the rapidshare link works just fine. Doesn't it? I thought I'd just forget about the Geocities thing....


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 12, 2005)

I somehow managed to download it  There are 3 links. Don't know which one of them worked. But at least 1 worked


----------



## rajzoo1 (Sep 1, 2005)

Gr8 work Goobimama.
Mama bole to o o o  Goobimama


----------



## vandit (Sep 7, 2005)

the goobimama tuts are available online ..... without downloading....
*goobimama.tripod.com/index.html

and plz theraven dont edit This time !!!


----------



## theraven (Sep 8, 2005)

nope its fine here ..


----------



## godsownman (Sep 11, 2005)

I could download it . I just copied the link and pasted it in the browser.


Cant see why you'll cannot get it .


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Apr 15, 2006)

Dead links. Please give a valid link


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Apr 15, 2006)

I downloaded it. Link is working


----------



## Techinator (Apr 17, 2006)

the geocities link works fine if you right click and go for save to target (I use opera) . On doing so my download manager (IDM)   came up. 1.45 MB. download like a breeze.

And GRRRRRREAT WORK GOOBIMAMA.


----------



## gary4gar (May 7, 2006)

link is alright
but it downloads with lots of offort !!!


----------



## rajkumar_personal (May 7, 2006)

The link has been deleted mate !

Please upload it in a better place or upload it again in rapidshare !


----------

